# Temp controlled squonker



## moonunit (8/6/15)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but anyone have some info on this? Is it worth ordering?
http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/413...ack-aluminum-140w-1-x-18650.html#.VXVPxU0w9aQ


----------



## andro (8/6/15)

moonunit said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before, but anyone have some info on this? Is it worth ordering?
> http://www.3fvape.com/vv-vw-mod/413...ack-aluminum-140w-1-x-18650.html#.VXVPxU0w9aQ


Vapeclub is bringing them in if i rememeber correctly

Reactions: Like 1


----------

